

3 Dudes from Missouri Built a Product, Found Paying Customers, and Got Into YC - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/10/30/3-dudes-missouri-built-product-found-paying-customers-and-got-yc/

======
btipling
> "Hey Bryan, its Paul. We loved you guys, we'd like to fund you."

Zapier is pretty awesome, and the guys behind it are pretty sharp, it's no
wonder Paul funded them. It seems like one of those things where after the
fact you wonder why you hadn't thought of it yourself. Zapier is like the pipe
in Yahoo Pipes, but more so. We added Zapier integration with Leftronic and
some of our customers have been pretty excited about it. Zapier is especially
great for real time dashboards. Ducksboard also added integration, before us
even, because integrating a product like ours is just common sense. Now you
can get any kind of data to show up on a dashboard (or via some other service)
by just dragging and dropping.

I hope more companies and projects add integration for their APIs on Zapier,
it seems like it is in everyone's best interest, especially in the interests
of our users. Eventually if this takes off you could build a successful
product based just around integrating with Zapier.

------
andrewkkirk
I'm sure you're glad you over-prepared for the interview process instead of
the other way around.

BTW, this is most promising company I've heard of originating from Startup
Weekend event, including Zaarly ($1.3M raised), specifically because they have
great technology and business model.

------
peterhajas
How does this service differ from ifttt? Why would I want to use it in place
of ifttt?

I see that you have a paying account, which is nice - ifttt has limitations
(limited number of accounts, etc.) that limit its utility for me (and I'd
certainly pay for those things).

I see you have an API, which is really handy for dev-minded types. Can I build
things that plug in as triggers or actions in an "ad-hoc" manner - things that
are only for my use, and not advertised to other users? That'd be pretty
incredible.

I only wish the hardware I acquired recently to work with ifttt - my WiThings
body scale and WeMo Belkin outlet/sensors - were compatible. I'd like more
complex rules involving them.

~~~
binxbolling
I was already using IFTTT when I found Zapier, but was immediately impressed
that the latter seemed serious about tackling the more business-oriented apps.
There are several services to help me integrate the usual suspects of Twitter,
Evernote, etc. Less common, however, are pre-built connectors for, say, Zoho
CRM.

~~~
WadeF
That's really our biggest difference (which I forgot to mention). While we do
support some more consumery apps our main goal is to help businesses operate
more efficiently and less painfully. When we think about new features, new
apps, new services it's almost entirely with a business user in mind.

------
jeremymims
These guys are from Columbia, MO which actually has many of the things
necessary to start a tech scene: A good university, cheap housing, and initial
angel investment from folks like Brent Beshore who know how to build a strong
successful business.

~~~
sh_vipin
Might be but still we cannot undermine their efforts. They deserve a
congratulation too, I guess.

------
wprl
Midwest silicon prairie represent!

~~~
sakopov
Too bad they're not in Silicon Prairie anymore.

~~~
mikeknoop
One of us is (me) for a while longer. Also we hired our first in Chicago:
<https://zapier.com/blog/2012/10/24/zapier-team-grows/>

~~~
sakopov
I'm in Kansas City myself and it would be very cool to see you guys grow in
the midwest. Best of luck to you and your team!

------
ytNumbers
Congratulations! You've built a fantastic service. But, I notice that even
your most expensive plan only syncs every five minutes. Do you think you will
ever offer a plan that syncs more frequently than every five minutes?

~~~
WadeF
This is because we have to poll each services API. Anymore and we'll reach API
limits. The goal is to move towards more webhooks and push notifications so
that real time becomes a real possibility.

------
ashrust
Who are these zapier guys? Sounds like they got some great advice...

------
sh_vipin
Interesting to see "Zapier" calling them "dudes". A few days back when we
raised a point to change the name of "developerAuction" to "GrabDudes" , a guy
raised a concern that "no one would strive to be called as dude". !!

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/26/developer-auction-racks-
up-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/26/developer-auction-racks-
up-78-million-more-bids-expands-to-la/)

~~~
DHowett
I think there is something rather more unsettling about "GrabDudes" than that
you'd be calling developers "dudes."

------
philip1209
Good story! Thanks for your help at the 2012 Startup Weekend CoMo!

------
bsims
I think it is great that before the interview people have a chance to talk
with others, network etc. to get the nerves out.

------
athst
the yammer strategy? copy a consumer service everyone loves, market it for
enterprise, sell to microsoft in a couple years...

------
madoublet
As a dude from Missouri, congratulations!

